# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Ku Eshte E Keqja

## Eda H

Pershendetje, sic e dim shkenca po perparon e po zbulun shume gjera qe ishin enigem e te pa shpjegushem.  por shihet qe perparimet e saj nuk jan shume e mire pirtura nga feja...... pse??? ku eshte e keqja??? nga se kan firke feja??? nga perparimi e zhvillimi i njerizimit??? se po o zhvillua njeriu mund ti shikjo gjerat me nje sy tjeter.... e jo me ate qe predikohet???? a mos vall me perparimet e shkences feja mete mbrapa?? dalin shume gjera me shpjegimie e me arsye pse ndodhin, e jo se Zoti thote keshtu apo do qe te ndodh...? pra cdo gje qe ndodh ka nje arsye tjeter nga ajo qe feja predikon e shpjegon???? pse te ket feja frike nga perparimet e mjekesis sic esthe prodhimi i femijes ne labrator....???? ku eshte e keqja?? pse ndalohet ripordhimi i femijes nga ana shkencore(pra pa patur prezecen e babait) e na i quajn jo te rregullet e jo te hishme po shuminin e tij  thone qe hyne ne punet e zotit ku eshte nderhyrja

----------


## Eda H

pershendetje me duket e keqja qendron tek mendja e mentaliteti i njeriut se sa tek e vereteta 
me duket e keqja eshte tek vete besimi

----------


## Shën Albani

E keqa nuk vjen nga Perendia, por nga njerzit. Buda thot se e keqja vjen nga deshira e madhe per te pasur.

Shkenca viteve te fundit ka trullosur shume keq fetaret profesional. TE disa po ndikon per tu fanatizuar edhe me shume se sa ishin.
Ja po i cek disa shembuj se ku rrezohen teorite fetare:

1.Klonimi: Sot medicina eshte ne gjendje ta riprodhoje te njejtin njeri dhjetra here e cili eshte roli i Perendise ne kete rast, futja e shpirtit embrioneve te ndara ? Mund keshtu te manipulohet Perendia ? Jo!
2.
Me kend u martua Adami ? Me veteveten, pse ? Ja se pse: pa marreparasysh se nje njeri a ndahet ne embrion, apo materiali gjenetik mirret nga lekura apo brinjet, fjala eshte gjithmone per te njejtin person dhe logjikisht nga Adami nuk mund te krijohej femra, por nje mashkull, sepse infromatat gjenitke te tija ishin mashkullore. Dikush thote kete e ben Perendia, une them jo! Pse ?
Ja mendimi im: Po te kishte vepruar vertete ashtu Perendia, atehere ka bere nje gabim fatal: Beri nje gabim tragjik sepse bota u shtua dhe u shumua nga incesti dmth, motrat dhe vllezerit u deshen te martohen ne mes vete. Dhe bijte te kujt jemi ne sipas kesaj teorie? Bije te Kainit, nje krimineli. MEndoj se ketu pajtoheni me mua. 
Valle nje Perendi qe krijoi miliarda planeta qenka aq pertace per t´i krijuar dhjetra e qindra cifte, por krijon vetem dy dhe keshtu te krijohet incesti. Nc, jo Perendia im nuk ben gjera te tilla. Keto i mvishen Perendise sepse informatat jane te gabuara! Eshet mekat t´i mvishen Perendise nje injorance e tille!

Perendia eshte perfeksioni dhe krijues permanent, Perendia nuk mund te beje gabime te tilla injorantesh sepse ai nuk e ben njeriu vet, por mund ta urdheroj berjen. Sic e urdheron berjen e planetave, per shembull.

Te logjikojme pak gjakftohte: Perendia si krijese e makro- dhe mikrokosmosit, AI QE ne aspektin fizik, biologjik e kimik nuk beri asnje gabim, mund valle te beje gabime te tilla kalamanjesh qe permendin religjionet! Jo dhe pike! Ato ofenojne mencurine e Perendise!

Cdo gje ne kosmos eshte aq perfekte saqe nuk ndodh asgje te dale nga orbita e vete e te perplasen ne mes vete, sepse ligjet fizike i krijoi PErendia ne menyre te perkryere mu si krijoi edhe mikrokosmosin ne menyre te perkryer. Mijera bakterie, miliona qeliza dhe dhe nga keto njesi te vockela krijohet njeriu , apo milingona si teresi.

Perendia ka krijuar ate qe te gjithe e dijme, por Perendia nuk nuk mirret me vrasje, vdekje sepse ai ka dhene nje automatizem dhe proces evolucioni, mirepo ai nuk mirret me  ne sepse punene e ka perfunduar.

Perrallat ne Dhjaten e Vjeter dhe perrallat ne Kuran kane vlere per popujt qe i prodhuan, nga te gjitha perralet mund te perjashtohet vetem Krishti! Ishte i pamekate dhe vdiq i tille! Respekt per njerez te tille!

Edhe nje per shkencen: 

Asnje fe nuk e ka ditur se sa kontinente i ka toka. As nuk e kane ditur se toka ishte e rrumbullaket etj.etj. ato thjesht kane ditur aq sa dinte njeriu i shekullit para zeros dhe njeriu i shekullit gjashte, religjione u krijuan per keta njerez, por vetem ndonje eshte profet. 

NE Kuran psh. ne nje vend thuhet se vetem Allahu e din se cka ne barku e nje gruaje. Sot me nje instrument fare te thjesht mund te dihet gjinia e foshnjes. Valle nuk e dinte Allahu se nje kohe e tille do te vije! Jo! Nuk e dinte!

REligjioni flet per nje kohe para 4 mije vitesh dhe aty mendojne se ka nisur jeta, ejeta eshte e vjeter miliona vjet, ndersa perrallat jane shume te reja, aspektin kohore miliona vjet religjionet nuk e perceptojne as nuk e kuptoje, po ta dinin fillimin do ta dinin se para 64 milion vjetesh u zhduken dinosauret.....apo jo ?

----------


## Eda H

Gjeja me e mire ne fete e ndryshme, jane heretiket e tyre.

----------


## euzfor

S`jam dakort !!!!

Shen Albani nqs ke lexuar kaq shume nga shkenca do te thote qe di dhe nga feja !!! Juve nuk e shihni fene me syrin qe duhet por jeni te verbuar nga mekati si pothuajse te gjithe ne !! Sic thuhet ne bibel gjeja me e keqe e satanait ishte qe bindi njerezit qe te besonin se ai s`ekzistonte. Persa i perket kuranit. Kurani ka huazuar shume pjese te njejta nga bibla dhe nga libra te tjere sic mund te permendet berja e kurban bajramit ku ne bibel(dhjata e vjeter) ndodh e njejta gje flijimi i djalit dhe shfaqja e dashit !! Jane shume gjera qe shkenca sado qe ti mundohet ti shpjegoje prape ato kane nje kuptim tjeter ! JU nuk i shihni me syte e shpirtit gjerat qe ndodhin, por mundoheni ti jepni nje shpjegim qe ju duket ju i perafert me te..Asnje nga ne nuk mund te shohi me larg se Zoti..... A mund te me thoni se nga i vjen fuqia shume njerezve te shikojne te ardhmen(e kam fjalen per ata qe munden ne te vertete dhe jo per ata qe e bejne per te fituar leke) dhe si e shpjegon shkenca kete ? Jezu Krishti e dinte se do te flijoheshe per te miren e njerzimit... flm

----------


## macia_blu

corodija..... mund te quhet shkence.
 ashtu sic edhe  besimi mund te quhet shpirt.
ndersa zoti  eshte ai qe nuk  merr dot asnje emertim tjeter  prej nesh e prej askujt sado shkencetar te ishte, te jete e te behet, vecse Zot.
Zoti ia mbushi kusine e kokes plot me mend e me vullnet  edhe atij qe u be shkencetar e iu kundervu  vete atij qe i fali kete kusi dhe qe ia mbushi plot me vrulle, vecse  ia beri kusine me vrima nga ku gjeti vend e mundesi te hyj edhe djalli brenda tij e te beje corap jo vetem veten por  edhe ne disave(...lol edhe mua gjithashtu)
JO gjithmone  feja   thote se shkenca sjell  vetem deme.
Kush tha se feja apo Zoti ka frike???. Kete e thane frikacaket  per te shuar friken e tyre.
saper punen e laboratorit per krijimin e femijes... nuk   mund ta kundershtoj plotesisht. Po mos harro se  ti ate femije qe e krijon ne laborator nuk e ben me peshtyme ,e ben me Fare Zoti-njeriu. Dhe pikerisht me kete Fare qe e beri zoti para teje  me te cilen te beri edhe ty qe te besh laborator per faren tende...

per mua kush beson se  dij shume pa e lexuar te  paren  Biblen madje disa here, ben  kokra te thata ne diell, po  jo  shkence , besim apo ide.Bindja  eshte shume e larget.
Djalli eshte princi i ajrit dhe mjaft joshes. Po ama tundon vetem te lehtit, qofshin keto edhe me punetoret si  psh shkencetaret qe rendohen me vone thjeshte pse kane punuar aq shume  kunder nje gjeje  qe  ka lindur e para dhe qe ende nuk eshte shembur. Te gjithe shkencetaret vdiqen  pa  e  vrare  besimin fene apo ZOTIN, thjeshte punuan kunder tij(dhe ne  dobij te njerezimit-pjeserisht) dhe  po vetem zoti iu dha paqe-vdkeje

----------


## i krishteri

o eda te thote diçka vllai yt? duhet te njohesh Zotin edhe pastaj te flasesh per shkencen. po te shikosh mire ne librin e danielit(dhjata e vjeter), edhe ne te gjithe dhjaten e re te gjithe keto gjera qe po shikojme jane shkruar. Si e shpiegon shkenca per profecite qe po realizohen(dua te di nga shkenca qe mendon se eshte shkence, edhe jo nga shkenca e vertet)? ndonje "Njuton" ose Anjshtanj" ose çfare te them tjeter... a e kane mohuar Zotin, a kane thene qe bibla nuk eshte e vertet?

eh moj Eda moj Eda, po te njohesh Perendine personalisht nuk do te vuaje nga gjithe kjo gje qe po vuan.do te shikoje qe njeriu me ane te shkences nuk po bene asnje gje veçse vetveten(po duket se sa intelekt i ka dhene Perendia njeriut). une te keshilloje nje gje, te shikosh me mire ne bibel se çfare thote per keto kohe edhe jo te ecesh me mendimin tend. mendimi yne zhgenjehet shume here, por po te shikosh tek Perendia nuk do te zhgenjehesh kurre, biles do te shikosh gjera qe ne bote nuk i shikon, do tja beshe si disa qe kur kane pranua Krishtin kane thene, po si ka mundesi qe nuk po shikojne se jane ne gabim.

nje here babai im(para se te pranonte Krishtin), me pyeti per disa pyetje qe po ti shikosh nga ana shpirterore jane shume te thjeshta ose jane gjerat me fillestare. e njejta gje eshte me ty edhe me te gjithe qe bazohen tek dija e tyre edhe tek opinioet e njerezve edhe nuk ndjekin Perendine e shenjte.

Eda beje keshillen qe te kam dhene!!!

Zoti te bekofte!!! :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Eda H

pershendetje, kush keshilla jote mos te shkoje ne shkolle..... mos te besoje e te studion shkencen.......???? mos te besoje faktet e ralitetin.....por te besoje ne perallat e legjendat..........

----------


## i krishteri

a e kupton ti kete shkrim o eda???
Hebrenjte 11:1,6"Edhe besimi eshte siguria e gjerave qe shpresohen edhe tregimi i gjerave qe nuk shihen...Edhe pa besim eshte e pa mundur ti pelqesh Atij(Perendise), sepse ai qe i afrohet Perendise duhet te besoj se Perendia eshte, dhe eshte shperblenjesi i atyre qe e kerkojne ate."!!!

per ty edhe per shume te tjere keto jane vetem legjenda ose perralla ndersa per neve qe i jetojme, jane realitet. Si ka mundesi, jemi neve qe jemi budallen qe enderrojme(po ta marresh hakçe Perendia shkelqen ne jetet e atyre qe e besojne), apo jini ju qe nuk kuptoni akoma te verteten edhe vuani ne erresiren shpirterore???

Im at qe eshte profesor fizike edhe matematike, ne fillim me kundershtonte jashte mase edhe biles me nxirrte shume gjera te shkences(sepse nuk kishte kuptuar qe shkenca eshte njera ane per te njohur bukurine, miresine edhe adheshtine e Perendise), edhe e Perdorte ashtu siç ishte rritur ne brezin e vet. Une vertet isha me i vogel por gjerat qe i thoja edhe pse i dukeshin te habiteshme, por prape se prape prekekej sepse ato qe i thosha i shikonte qe realizoheshin ne jeten time. me ne fund im at pranoj Jezusin ne Jeten e vet si Zotin e tij Personal edhe ka filluar te lexoj biblen edhe te lutet(ate gje qe ju te tjeret nuk e beni, prandaj vuani nga ana shpirterore)!!!

Eda mos harro se ate boshllek qe ke brenda teje nuk do ta mbushesh kurre me flluska sapuni, sepse eshte e pa mundur te mbushet me to. Ti duhet vetem te perulesh krenarine tende edhe ti thuash Zotit qe te hyje ne jeten tende(te fillosh te lexosh biblen edhe te lutesh pasi ke lexuar biblen), atehere Perendia do te te tregoje rrugen edhe kuptimin ose qellimin pse po rron ne kete bote!!!

Zoti te hapte vertet syte!!!

----------

